# what's missing from the 1DX M2?



## RGF (Jun 6, 2016)

Features that are in other cameras?

For example the 5DS has as MLU with a delay of 1/8 to 2" I find this handy and not gimmicky Too bad it is not in the 1Dx M2.

I can understand the HDR mode is out. Fun at times but rather gimmicky.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 6, 2016)

4MP, illuminated buttons, touch screen operation in review mode, basic WiFi should be in there too without the need for the WFT. 4K recording out.

AN ACTUALLY SILENT, SILENT MODE!!


----------



## brianftpc (Jun 6, 2016)

better high iso. The pics I take on my 1dx mk2 look EXACTLY like the pics I had taken on my 1Dx at ISO 3200 and 6400. Its pathetic that I waited 4 years for a better video camera....maybe i'll be waiting 8 for a camera that actually takes better pictures


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> AN ACTUALLY SILENT, SILENT MODE!!


Right! My decision whether or not to go for a 1DXII will be influenced by the shutter volume vs 5DIII. Until I'd owned the 5DIII for a few weeks I had no idea now incredibly useful this function is with a great deal of the work I do, the quiet shutter on the 5DIII & 7DII actually helps deliver more good shots where intimacy and noise intrusion genuinely make a difference. 

Why hide proper touch screen functionality down with the Rebel line? I had an SL1 for a while and any remaining prejudice against touch-screens evaporated in 30 seconds less than no time. Canon could build in an Off-Switch for the backward looking shooters who consider touch-screen an amateur feature. 

But hey, there's not much to argue about. The 1DXII looks like a stunner.

-pw


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > AN ACTUALLY SILENT, SILENT MODE!!
> ...



I use SS on my 5D3 all the time, loaned a 1DX and was shocked how loud it is, some wildlife guys etc say most of the subject matter is not bothered by the noise? however IF I were shooting black bears I'd want QUIET haha..

Having not seen the 1DX2 in person I have been looking online, this video kind of gives and idea where I would be, i,e outside and not in a church say.. The AGC kicks in on the audio so first bit of audio ramps up, anyway..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA_-mEFCric

I am now suck as no stock on the 1DX2 here so can't get an order in, in regards to missing features I am a little mythed to why the touch screen features are limited in playback etc, pinch to zoom, next image and so on.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> 4MP, illuminated buttons, touch screen operation in review mode, basic WiFi should be in there too without the need for the WFT. 4K recording out.
> 
> AN ACTUALLY SILENT, SILENT MODE!!



I totally agree with you.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 6, 2016)

RGF said:


> For example the 5DS has as MLU with a delay of 1/8 to 2" I find this handy and not gimmicky Too bad it is not in the 1Dx M2.



What advantage is there over using LiveView?


----------



## zim (Jun 6, 2016)

One with my name on it :'( :'( :'(


----------



## dak723 (Jun 6, 2016)

And the constant complaining on CR continues.... :-[


----------



## unfocused (Jun 6, 2016)

I've just had the 1DX II for a day or two, so this is a very cursory list and it represents the observations of someone coming from a 5DIII and 7DII, with no prior experience with the 1 series. 

Definitely agree about the silent shutter. It's almost a joke. Even on silent single shot mode. I can live with it, but it's certainly not what I'm used to with the 5D and 7D. I knew going in that it wouldn't be great, so it wasn't a surprise and I still decided to get the 1DX over the coming 5DIV, so no regrets. But still...

Autofocus selection lever from the 7D II. I'm scratching my head why this feature that is so universally loved was not included.

Fully featured touch screen. As the menus get more complicated, it just seems obvious that sifting through them by touch is much easier and quicker than twiddling with dials. Since the 1DX II has touch screen capability, I'm still hopeful that one day Canon will offer a firmware fix for this.

Built-in wifi or other connectivity. I've long railed about how all the camera manufacturers need to move into the 21st century on connectivity. There are workarounds, but it is unacceptable that in 2016 all of our cameras can't instantly connect to the internet. This, obviously, is not unique to the 1D X. 

Mode Dial. Okay, I know this will stir up controversy and I can get used to it quickly, but as somebody who grew up having a dial on top to change shutter speeds, the complete disappearance of a top dial is a little disconcerting. 

AI Focus: I definitely DO NOT MISS this mode. I never could figure out when I would use it and it never seemed to do anything useful. So, even though it is missing, it is not missed.

One thing I really love:

Programmable "Q" menu. It's just great to have the things you want on the Q menu there with just a push of a single button and it's great to be able to eliminate the things that you never need quick access to. 

I have no idea what MLU is, so I don't miss it.

And, by the way, I don't see this as "constant complaining." Just someone asking what people like and dislike.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2016)

Great points, unfocused. Silent shutter (an actually quiet one) would be nice, hasn't been much of an issue for me on the 1D X.

Took a bit to get used to the lack of a mode dial, but I prefer it now. Actually, I almost never use the buttons to change mode. Rather, I assigned the M.Fn as 'switch to custom shooting mode' and that cycles through my most commonly used modes – M as the 'regular' setting, and two C modes based on Av, one with the min shutter at 1/125 s, one with it at 1/250 s (the 3rd C mode is disabled, so I'm never more than 2 button presses from the mode I want).

MLU = mirror lockup, by the way.


----------



## Sparadrap (Jun 6, 2016)

I would love to see focus peaking. Perhaps this might be something that could be done with a firmware update.

Wonder if the exclusion of the auto-focus selection lever from the 7DII might be related to weather sealing issues.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 6, 2016)

Sparadrap said:


> Wonder if the exclusion of the auto-focus selection lever from the 7DII might be related to weather sealing issues.



It doesn't seem to affect the 7D2 which some say is the most weather-sealed camera on the market


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 6, 2016)

RGF said:


> Features that are in other cameras?
> 
> For example the 5DS has as MLU with a delay of 1/8 to 2" I find this handy and not gimmicky Too bad it is not in the 1Dx M2.
> 
> I can understand the HDR mode is out. Fun at times but rather gimmicky.



I guess you mean the delay time, or no MLU feature? Page 256 of the manual shows MLU info.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Took a bit to get used to the lack of a mode dial, but I prefer it now...



Yes, time for the old dog to learn a new trick. 



neuroanatomist said:


> MLU = mirror lockup, by the way.



Thanks. I'm still a believer in the old Associated Press rule: never use an acronym on first reference.


----------



## RGF (Jun 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Great points, unfocused. Silent shutter (an actually quiet one) would be nice, hasn't been much of an issue for me on the 1D X.
> 
> Took a bit to get used to the lack of a mode dial, but I prefer it now. Actually, I almost never use the buttons to change mode. Rather, I assigned the M.Fn as 'switch to custom shooting mode' and that cycles through my most commonly used modes – M as the 'regular' setting, and two C modes based on Av, one with the min shutter at 1/125 s, one with it at 1/250 s (the 3rd C mode is disabled, so I'm never more than 2 button presses from the mode I want).
> 
> MLU = mirror lockup, by the way.



Illuminated buttons would be nice. Neuro - I recently learned about the using the M.Fn button and find it very handy. I have C1 for high speed actions (1/1000) and C2 for blurs (Tv, 1/30 second), C3 in M mode is a good idea.

Truly silent mode would be nice, though the noise does not bother me. Live view is fairly quiet, though not silent. I can not hear much different between Silent Modes 1 & 2 vs disable.


----------



## RGF (Jun 7, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Features that are in other cameras?
> ...



On the 5DS(R) you can specify that the Mirror delay. I guess pro don't need this feature, since they can figure out how long to delay the mirror


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 7, 2016)

I would like the ability to set a default video mode for each card such that when one card fills and switches to the 2nd card, the camera will switch to the other mode. This is needed when going from cfast to cf (4k to HD or 4k60 to 4k30).

I actually would have prefered 2 cfast slots. Though i would have griped heavily prior to purchasing. After usig it for both stills and video, cfast seems to be the future so why not just do it right and save us the cf headaches.

Another feature i wish it had was a way to program one of the front buttons to switch to a preset drive mode. For example, set for single frame and then press a front button to switch to high speed drive mode. This is not a programmable option from what i can tell.

So far i really cant find much to complain about other than what i paid for it. Its just about near perfect for what i shoot.


----------



## instaimage (Jun 7, 2016)

Two additional cross type points... not asking for much... want them between the center bank and the left and right banks, the point that's just between them on the middle axis... figured we'd get them with the X2 but not so lucky... that point is at just the right height for a lot of what I shoot (sports)... Maybe next time...


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jun 7, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> I would like the ability to set a default video mode for each card such that when one card fills and switches to the 2nd card, the camera will switch to the other mode. This is needed when going from cfast to cf (4k to HD or 4k60 to 4k30).
> 
> I actually would have prefered 2 cfast slots. Though i would have griped heavily prior to purchasing. After usig it for both stills and video, cfast seems to be the future so why not just do it right and save us the cf headaches.
> 
> ...



These points exactly. Not a deal breaker but something that could be fixed in firmware updates. I do miss the joystick lever that my 7D2 has. Not really sure why this was omitted and i could have assigned the M.Fn button to something else. Another thing is since there are two front buttons, why can't I program two preset AF points.

Illuminated buttons would be nice but not a huge deal once you get your muscle memory dialed in.

Still dialing in mine 100% but these are things I have noticed.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 7, 2016)

I've tried repeatedly and I still can't get either of mine to make a phone call.

My iPhone makes and receives calls with no issue, what's the point of having a Camera if it won't make a phone call ?? I ask you.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

eml58 said:


> I've tried repeatedly and I still can't get either of mine to make a phone call.
> 
> My iPhone makes and receives calls with no issue, what's the point of having a Camera if it won't make a phone call ?? I ask you.



Hey Edward, other than the phone issue what's your overall assessment of your new toy and what are the new features/modifications you like the most?

Jack


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jun 7, 2016)

USB-C connector and usb 3.1 would have been nice, much sturdier and never fiddle around with the plug... I cant believe, why canon missed that in 2016..


----------



## Tugela (Jun 7, 2016)

Soul.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 7, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> better high iso. The pics I take on my 1dx mk2 look EXACTLY like the pics I had taken on my 1Dx at ISO 3200 and 6400. Its pathetic that I waited 4 years for a better video camera....maybe i'll be waiting 8 for a camera that actually takes better pictures



Well very little progress is being made in ultra high ISO now, especially for raw images. We've essentially reached the limit of what current sensors can produce, by all accounts. Sorry, but that's just how it is. Unless you want to go back down to 2MP, in which case that super low light video camera is available...


----------



## scyrene (Jun 7, 2016)

Time lapse (at least checking the manual it seems not to be included)! I've really enjoyed this feature on the 5Ds, and although it is limited in some ways it just works, with no fuss (whereas although Magic Lantern offered more flexibility*, I found it a little less smooth, as you might expect). I still wonder about moving to the 1DxII at some point, but I'd rather like to keep the time lapse feature. It's just software, I wonder why they didn't add it to the 1DxII? Just 'it's not something professionals would use'?

*I used the time lapse function on the 50D.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried repeatedly and I still can't get either of mine to make a phone call.
> ...



Hi Jack, I'll be putting the 1Dx II through a fuller test starting next week, will be in Sth Africa, Botswana & Kenya for 4 weeks.

So far I'm impressed with the upgrades to the AF, the remaining features I see as incremental to the 1Dx, the other feature though that's new that I do like is the touch AF on video, it may get me to do more video work than I've done before.

I didn't think there was too much to improve on the 1Dx, but what has been improved I believe will pay off, time will tell.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



Be sure to keep us posted and I can't wait for your shots cause with the 1DX they were already stellar. Yes, do some video. That's what is tipping the balance for me in wanting the 1DX II. Have fun!

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 8, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



Post some pics of your trip Edward, and have fun.

sek


----------

